# Sweet Revenge



## reptist (Dec 6, 2007)

the itch has drove me to retaliate, this N colorativillosus took the brunt of my fury, sure fealt good to finaly get my revenge!!!!










PEACE,    B.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL



:clap:


----------



## thedude (Dec 6, 2007)

lol... this is funny


----------



## jen650s (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! with all that hair you'd think dreadlocks would have been needed to keep from tripping. ROFLOL


----------



## GOMER113 (Dec 6, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Brilliant!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am hoping there was no product in your hair. I cannot imagine how stylish a mouse ridden T would be. It may be the next big species. :clap:


----------



## Shell_Baby (Dec 6, 2007)

ROFL!!!  You "haired" the little T!  That is too funny!!!!   :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL ya should do that to a heavy webber and see if they make a hair cave.


----------



## ShawnH (Dec 6, 2007)

Good Work.  :worship:


----------



## gambite (Dec 6, 2007)

Alright! Yeah! Show that T who's boss!;P


----------



## Nich (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL! That is hilarious.


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 6, 2007)

You just gave me a great idea.
That's a great way to send  mature males out on breeding loans looking their best.


----------



## kitty_b (Dec 6, 2007)

awww... i think s/he needs some highlights

on a side note, all i can hear is, "...whuh? ...what just happened?"


----------



## Mina (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just don't think human hair is going to bother that T anywhere as near as much as their hairs bother us!   lol


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nice revenge.*

Now we need a picture of you after shedding your winter cap. 

And swipe them bangs away from her eyes, LOL.

Fredster
Not as lean or mean, 
Still US Marine!!


----------



## elephantspider (Dec 6, 2007)

*wow!*

this might be the best post I've ever read on here! LOL thank you! Oh and Happy Holidays!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 7, 2007)

Hahha...thanks for the morning joy


----------



## bakaichi (Dec 7, 2007)

hahahahaha thats good one hahah :clap:


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 7, 2007)

lol.  That is original.


----------



## xjak3yx (Dec 7, 2007)

haha funny


----------



## Qvarnold (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, that's just great man. Awesome pic! And to be honest, most men look better with a shaved head.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 7, 2007)

O
M
G
lmao!!!!!
PLEASE tell me I can use this as a background for the computer downstairs with the T'S!!!!!!


----------



## reptist (Dec 7, 2007)

"Do what thou will shall be the whole of the law" 
Alister Crowley

IOW go ahead!!!!


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 8, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
Done!   (and still giggling madly)!!!!
TYTY


----------



## dianedfisher (Dec 8, 2007)

What a hairlarious post!  Thanks for sharing,  Di


----------



## Kwadapok (Dec 8, 2007)

Hahahaha! now that is classic. Its always good to laugh first thing in the morning.:clap:


----------



## rochi69 (Dec 8, 2007)

i can see revenge there. i guess that does'nt affect the T but sure us heavy for him/her. LOL. Really funny post


----------



## NevularScorpion (Dec 8, 2007)

lol very funny


----------



## reptist (Mar 17, 2009)

*Resurection*

Just had to bring this one back out of the depths, humor keeps us healthy but revenge is sooooo sweet, "scratch, itch, scratch, scratch" PEACE,    B.


----------



## Fyreflye (Mar 17, 2009)

You might say that it is hil-_hair_-ious.


----------



## reptist (Mar 17, 2009)

Lets "hair" it for good "comb"edy, "Clip, Clip, Hair-ay!!",  "Clip, Clip, Hair-ay!!" .                
B.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL.  That is one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time.  If it ever tags you I want to see pics of the revenge.


----------



## Neophyte (Mar 17, 2009)

Sathane said:


> LOL.  That is one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time.  If it ever tags you I want to see pics of the revenge.


Om nom nom?!


----------



## Sathane (Mar 17, 2009)

Neophyte said:


> Om nom nom?!


Maybe not the whole T but one leg should be fair.


----------



## Julia (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my god...  Thanks for bringing this thread back so I could see it and LMAO!!  :clap: 

I know it was over a year ago, but was the T serious peeved at being "haired"?


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL I missed this the first time, thanks for digging it back up!


----------



## Agent Jones (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks, that just made my day


----------



## olablane (Mar 18, 2009)

If I had hair, I might of been tempted to do that!! That is very funny


----------



## Sukai94 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for resurrecting this. It is so funny! I almost think it should be a sticky so everyone can see it LOL!


----------



## T 'n T (Mar 18, 2009)

Poor little T got all 'locked' up.   Wonder if it was feeling dis-tressed?   And all because it got you by the short hairs?


----------



## rvtjonny (Mar 18, 2009)

got itchy just reading this post, but too funny......:clap: 

don't know if my guy would have liked it though


----------



## Mikey71_DK (Mar 22, 2009)

*Lol*

I'm glad that the T did'nt bit you, and you had to bite back ! ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol, that is too funny.




rvtjonny said:


> got itchy just reading this post, but too funny......:clap:
> 
> don't know if my guy would have liked it though


Ah, he just wants to give you a hug.


----------



## Godzirra (Mar 23, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAAHAHHA, this was the last thing i was expecting when i opened this topic.

Epic pwnage.


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 23, 2009)

AHAHAHAHA!!!!! THAT'S GREAT! 

Perfect resurrected thread!:worship: 


Funniest picture I have seen on here BTW

I laughed out loud too....

The T even has a "<edit>" look to it!


----------



## reptist (Aug 30, 2011)

*one more run...*

Sending this through again for fun.... PEACE.      B.


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 30, 2011)

You just thread necromancied your own thread.....brilliant. I don't think anyone enjoys being covered in hair T or human.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 30, 2011)

:laugh: ROFL !!! :laugh:  That's great!!!


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 30, 2011)

It took me a while to figure out what this meant, but I laughed once I got it xD


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 30, 2011)

Seems pretty childish to me.

I'm sure the spider didn't find it amusing either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 30, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Seems pretty childish to me.
> 
> I'm sure the spider didn't find it amusing either.


sometimes, we all have to be a little childish


----------



## Ictinike (Aug 30, 2011)

Which typically lies between the age of 3 and 15


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 30, 2011)

Ictinike said:


> Which typically lies between the age of 3 and 15


So, basically, me


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 30, 2011)

I never saw this! This is too cute and funny! Thnx for the thread revival! Very original.

 Nhandu : <towards other arachnids in collection> "Hey! Why didn't you guys tell me the naked apes could hair too!? NOT cool! Oh, is that mango shampoo? Nice!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reptist (Aug 30, 2011)

Im with you, what a childish thing to do!

Oh yea, it was a joke, not meant to be an actual punishment for my unruley T, in fact the welts she caused on my arms and stomach were almost gone when the pix were taken, I wasnt even angry, just thought it would be funny and so have many others, maybe there is something to this childishness you speak of, IMO being childlike isnt such a bad thing anyway, rest assured no spiders were hurt/Killed in the taking of these pix, her discomfort was minimal compared to what I and others have went through when the hair was flying the other direction, if the humor of this post is lost on you then your hobby is much differant than mine and I dont want to trade, keep smiling and PEACE,        B


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahahaha! Perfect way to end my night XD


----------



## aunttigger (Aug 31, 2011)

*Whoa......*

Alright, lol, first of all, I love the picture!
Second- Keep keeping it real Reptist! Thats what you are known and loved for! 
Third- People that don't mind matter while people that mind DON'T MATTER!!
And, finally, Fourth- xhedex (whatever) check your inbox


----------



## shining (Aug 31, 2011)

ahahaha i was joking about something like this on another forum and here it is.ahahahaha.thats hilarious.

one can argue keeping inverts and herps is childish but we all know our inner childs''z'z is what makes life fun.i know if i was all mature,stuck up and boring my daughter,nieces and little cousins wouldnt laugh so much and neither would i.

nice pic Reptist.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2011)

4 Az people in one thread? World must be ending.....................

---------- Post added 08-30-2011 at 10:36 PM ---------

---------- Post added 08-30-2011 at 10:38 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





TMSreptiles said:


> Why is a simple joke becoming an argument? And then why did that become personal?


Ha...obvious you have not been around here very long.......


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha nope. I guess this is a place of debate xD


----------



## shining (Aug 31, 2011)

:3: wooohoo Az!


----------



## TB3Redneck (Aug 31, 2011)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I think that is the funniest thing ive seen on AB yet lol.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a N.vulpinus I would love to drop a ton of hair on.Every one we have had kills me,but we just had to get another...........


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 31, 2011)

BrettG said:


> I have a N.vulpinus I would love to drop a ton of hair on.Every one we have had kills me,but we just had to get another...........


I believe that got changed to Nhandu tripepii  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?164952-Nhandu-vulpinus-Nhandu-tripepii



Oh and I don't know how you can not like the N. tripepii I would gladly fight a grizzly bear for one because I don't often see them pop up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 31, 2011)

*Mod Note*

Absolutely hilarious! Too bad it wasn't a Pampho! I'd not lose a second of sleep for one or a hundred Pampho's feeling the itchy wrath of a good hairing!

And anyone with a personal issue needs to take it to PM for some mature dialogue, or just let it go. Keep it civil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 31, 2011)

Henry Kane said:


> Absolutely hilarious! Too bad it wasn't a Pampho! I'd not lose a second of sleep for one or a hundred Pampho's feeling the itchy wrath of a good hairing!
> 
> And anyone with a personal issue needs to take it to PM for some mature dialogue, or just let it go. Keep it civil.


word Kane word.

Kane your avatar is sick,morbid nostalgia.:smile:


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> I believe that got changed to Nhandu tripepii  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?164952-Nhandu-vulpinus-Nhandu-tripepii
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know how you can not like the N. tripepii I would gladly fight a grizzly bear for one because I don't often see them pop up


Yea,I know,just used to the old name. And never said I do not like it,as it is one of my favorite T's,and FAVORITE Nhandu,hands down.She just has the ability to make be break out in welts.


----------



## synyster (Aug 31, 2011)

Seriously? Did you actually kick _all that_ off your butt?? ;P

I have to admit that this is funny as <edit>!! (I have to edit myself because it will be done anyway)...
Childish, of course, but since this sort of post dosen't come up everyday, it's all ok  Gives everybody a good laugh which every once in a while, feels so good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 31, 2011)

synyster said:


> seriously? Did you actually kick _all that_ off your butt?? ;p


bahahahahahahahahhahha


----------



## pavel (Aug 31, 2011)

synyster said:


> Seriously? Did you actually kick _all that_ off your butt??


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just had to make sure everybody new gets to see this. Classic!


----------



## melijoc (Sep 18, 2012)

I could only imagine if you had a pet skunk, glad its only a t.


----------

